# mitgezogen



## lady jekyll

¡Hola!

¿Qué significa "mitgezogen" en el siguiente contexto?:

_In einer Therapiegruppe wird er regelrecht mitgezogen_.


¿Quiere decir algo así como que lo aceptarán incondicionalmente como miembro? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Quelle

Qué los otros miembros lo arrastran con ellos en su terapia (para progresar).
No estoy seguro si se puede usar arrastrar en este sentido.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Gracias de nuevo, Quelle! Arrastrar queda un poco extraño, no sé si se entendería. ¿Quieres decir con ello "integrar"? ¿Es decir, que lo integrarían en el grupo?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Quelle

Mitziehen -ziehen (tirar)
Tiran (figurativo) de él para que avance.
Los demás miembros se lo llevan con ellos en el progreso.
Seguramente lo integran también, pero el "mitziehen" expresa un movimiento.


----------



## lady jekyll

Ok, kapiert! Danke schön!


----------



## Quelle

lady jekyll said:


> Ok, kapiert! Danke schön!


 
No hay de que.

Ahora me interesa como lo traduces al castellano.


----------



## lady jekyll

Ok! Por ahora le estoy dando vueltas al coco. Ya te diré. No es nada fácil...


----------



## Estopa

Quizá podría decirse  "que lo llevan a remolque" o que "es una rémora" en el grupo de terapia (aunque la segunda posibilidad ya es más negativa, porque da a entender que el interesado es una carga para el grupo).

Saludos,


----------

